# Blighted Greenhouse



## Locutus (Apr 24, 2012)

Late in the season last year my tomatoes and peppers got blight in my greenhouse. Anyone know how to get rid of it or kill the spores before this year's planting?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Are you planting in the ground or containers? Spores are nearly all retained in the soil. If you are in the soil I would consider rotating away from that whole family of plants for a year but I realize that may not be an option. For the greenhouse itself, removing ALL plant matter and washing down all surfaces should suffice, using bleach will certainly destroy spores but can damage surfaces. Make sure to choose resistant varieties if possible.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

A dose of copper will kill the blight, its available in most garden stores in the form of copper sulfate spray and its considered to be an organic solution.

Also, you can kill the spores by burning affected plant residue after they die off for the garden year, make sure to burn them on the soil they grew in to kill off any spores that colonize that ground. It would be helpful to know if it was "Early" or "Late" blight. Their are no good treatments for late blight, that is what caused the Irish Potato Famine and Tomatoes, Potatoes and Peppers are susceptible to it.

In a green house, you can remove all old soil and replace it with new. The bleach is a good suggestion also, after all old soil and plant materials are removed from the greenhouse, a spray to disinfect it should take care of the blight.


----------



## Locutus (Apr 24, 2012)

Davarm said:


> A dose of copper will kill the blight, its available in most garden stores in the form of copper sulfate spray and its considered to be an organic solution.
> 
> Also, you can kill the spores by burning affected plant residue after they die off for the garden year, make sure to burn them on the soil they grew in to kill off any spores that colonize that ground. It would be helpful to know if it was "Early" or "Late" blight. Their are no good treatments for late blight, that is what caused the Irish Potato Famine and Tomatoes, Potatoes and Peppers are susceptible to it.
> 
> In a green house, you can remove all old soil and replace it with new. The bleach is a good suggestion also, after all old soil and plant materials are removed from the greenhouse, a spray to disinfect it should take care of the blight.


I first noticed it towards the end of the season, so I assume it was probably late blight. This greenhouse uses ground soil to removing it isn't really an option like it would be for potted plants. I may try the bleach and copper sulfate solutions. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

A good spraying of copper sulfate should kill the spores, give it a spray, after it dries and sits for a while, water it into the the soil. When it soaks in it will kill any blight that is below the surface.

Its a lot easier to treat before you plant than after.


----------



## Locutus (Apr 24, 2012)

The garden advisor at Molbaks said I should mix bleach and water 50/50 and spray the inside of the greenhouse with the solution, including the soil. Is there any reason why I shouldn't do this?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Just that bleach is toxic to plants, put in water it kills algae and prevents regrowth, "I" wouldn't want to take the chance when copper sulfate is sufficient for the job. 

I cant say anything scientific against it and If you trust the guys who gave you the advice you can give it a try.


----------



## Locutus (Apr 24, 2012)

I have no plant except weeds in the greenhouse right now, so I'm not worried about killing plants. The chlorine in the bleach should evaporate long before I'm ready to plant new seedlings. Definitely the cheapest solution if it works.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

Two Gallons of gas and a match.:teehee: 
Just kidding, call your county extension agent, they should be able to give you some great advice...


----------

